# Metromile not expensive if done properly, especially WA State



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Okay so Metromile is the only insurance carrier currently available in the State of Washington. So I signed up with them. Their base monthly charge ($30.00 or so) is not much, and then you get a per mile charge, which mine is like 5 cents. They subtract the miles from Uber only (no Lyft or Sidecar, etc) from the point you accept a ride to the point you drop them off.

So I drive an average of 200-300 miles per day, and many of them are driving while not in route to pickup an Uber passenger (or currently driving them) so I knew this insurance would be expensive.

So they mailed me the device. I did not plug in the device when I got it, I was going to milk the grace period as long as possible. I then eventually got a few calls (voicemails) and emails saying that if I did not install the device soon, they would charge me for 50 miles per day until they receive a signal.

So when I heard that, I made sure I never plugged the device in. 50 miles a day is $2.50 charge in mileage, so now with that daily charge and my base, I get really good coverage (high liability, low deductibles) for about $120.00 a month. And I get unlimited mileage - as I just pay the 50 mile charge.

Now if you plug the device in, the daily mileage cap in Washington State is 250. I like 50 more though! 

So if you want good insurance I recommend you think about this.

Take care!


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

Let me know how long this works for you. I got a quote in Wa state and it was qoute high


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Well it should work for quite awhile. I work for a large insurance carrier (as my main job) so know a lot about insurance regulations. So they could not at this point cancel or non-renew me for not putting the device in - as they have to have their rates/rules approved by the State Insurance Commissioner ahead of time. Luckily, insurance carriers do not have the option to make their own rules like in most free markets.


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Could they possibly start charging you 200 miles a day?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Not without a filing approval from the State and not without advance notice meaning not before next renewal.


----------



## PIPPYK (Aug 29, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Okay so Metromile is the only insurance carrier currently available in the State of Washington. So I signed up with them. Their base monthly charge ($30.00 or so) is not much, and then you get a per mile charge, which mine is like 5 cents. They subtract the miles from Uber only (no Lyft or Sidecar, etc) from the point you accept a ride to the point you drop them off.
> 
> So I drive an average of 200-300 miles per day, and many of them are driving while not in route to pickup an Uber passenger (or currently driving them) so I knew this insurance would be expensive.
> 
> ...


Just a note of caution: last week my friends new Chrysler 300 was acting strange. Took it to the dealer and after a computer scan was completed was told that the metromile plug-in device was interfering with his computer and must be removed immediately or he would face the possibility of his factory warranty becoming VOID. He called metromile and advised them of the problem and was told by metromile that they are aware of the problem and would send him a replacement device that would plug into his cigarette light outlet. He of course refused this and cancelled metromile policy. He is now going with Farmers rideshare policy that only adds 8% to their basic auto policy with no mileage fees. I have gone with Farmers here in California. There insurance fee for six months was only $530. Very reasonable. It is also available in Hawaii as my son is also a uber driver there.


----------

